
Do Robots Reduce Employment? - jeffreyrogers
https://www.econlib.org/archives/2017/05/do_robots_reduc.html
======
dotcoma
Isn't that the point of using robots?

~~~
jeffreyrogers
In a given firm, yes. The article is about whether they reduce employment in
aggregate.

~~~
dotcoma
I would say that:

a) they do

b) that's good (provided a society comes up with a just way to distribute the
freed time and wealth created)

